# DB Bench better than BB for mass gains?



## SportinStyle (Aug 12, 2004)

I heard some people saying that they gain better doing DB's over BB's? Anyone else think this is true?

SO instead of my normal:
Cable Flys (6-8x3)
BB Bench (6-8x3)
BB Incline Bench (6-8x3)
BB Decline Bench (6-8x3)

To this:
Cable Flys (6-8x3)
DB Bench (6-8x3)
DB Incline Bench (6-8x3)
BB Decline Bench (6-8x3)

Does that look better for mass gaining?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

Collectively you probably use more muscles to balance and hold dumbells (because of range of motion) than with a barbell.  But I wouldn't say it's a better "mass" builder...


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2004)

See if this helps you any....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35040


----------



## Du (Aug 12, 2004)

Try each of them out for a while with your routine and find out for yourself. Personally I like to switch it up, since they both excellent mass builders in their own respects.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2004)

Trevor didn't get to 410 pounds @ 10% bodyfat by toying with piddly 200 pound dumbells.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I heard some people saying that they gain better doing DB's over BB's? Anyone else think this is true?
> 
> SO instead of my normal:
> Cable Flys (6-8x3)
> ...


If you are going for mass, I'd drop the cable flys.  Or at least switch them from the first movement, to the last and use as a finisher.  Doing cable flys first is good for a shock, but only once every few weeks... not every workout.


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2004)

Barbells and dumbells both have their place. For gaining mass one is not necessarily superior to the other as they both have flaws and advantages.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 13, 2004)

Gopro's right, but that's kind of a non-answer - you have go out and and experiment for yourself with both, see over a stretch of time which works you. Some people are natural bench pressers, blow up on it with minimal time and effort, others see moderate gains and experience shoulder problems. For me, db bench presses give more of a stretch and better tissue stimulation, and the more flexible motion seems to minimize shoulder trauma.

I also like flyes, see no reason it can't be a primary exercise rather than the finishing exercise it's relegated to in the standard bb doctrines.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2004)

I assume he is pre-exausting, on a regular basis though I dont see the point either.


----------



## SportinStyle (Aug 14, 2004)

So basically switch it up every week and switch the flys also.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 15, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Trevor didn't get to 410 pounds @ 10% bodyfat by toying with piddly 200 pound dumbells.




um the last pic i saw of trevor he was about 400 lbs and he had a double chin
so i doubt he was at 10% bf


----------



## gopro (Aug 16, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> Gopro's right, but that's kind of a non-answer - you have go out and and experiment for yourself with both, see over a stretch of time which works you. Some people are natural bench pressers, blow up on it with minimal time and effort, others see moderate gains and experience shoulder problems. For me, db bench presses give more of a stretch and better tissue stimulation, and the more flexible motion seems to minimize shoulder trauma.
> 
> I also like flyes, see no reason it can't be a primary exercise rather than the finishing exercise it's relegated to in the standard bb doctrines.



Again, I repeat...they BOTH have advantages and flaws and BOTH should be used in your training, unless an injury forces you to use one or the other. Niether should be used exclusively.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> um the last pic i saw of trevor he was about 400 lbs and he had a double chin
> so i doubt he was at 10% bf



So does Trevolta, but enjoy your fun. Perhaps you've heard of something called water? Another variable. I've been to 16% not that long ago, and no double chin. Gee I guess genetics dont come into play at all, so he must have been really really fat I take it.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Again, I repeat...they BOTH have advantages and flaws and BOTH should be used in your training, unless an injury forces you to use one or the other. Niether should be used exclusively.




GP just saved me a 4 paragaph rant.  (I'm long winded).  I agree with this 1000%  nuff said.


----------



## LAM (Oct 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Again, I repeat...they BOTH have advantages and flaws and BOTH should be used in your training, unless an injury forces you to use one or the other. Niether should be used exclusively.



definetly...

trial and error will teach you which exercise is better for "your" body.  for biomechanical reason many people are not efficient bb bench pressers so that is not a good "mass builder" for them. not many people have problems performing db presses. 

it is usually the people who are not efficient at bb benching who tend to bash that exercise and say that it is ineffective as a mass builder.  I've never run across a fellow 500 lb +  bb bencher with a huge chest who says that bb benching sucks..lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 9, 2004)

truer then true Lamster


----------



## SportinStyle (Oct 9, 2004)

I think I hold the bar too much towards the center and workout my shoulders and tris more. It sucks and I have tried to change but I can't seem to bench as much weight. OH well I guess I gotta lower it...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I think I hold the bar too much towards the center and workout my shoulders and tris more. It sucks and I have tried to change but I can't seem to bench as much weight. OH well I guess I gotta lower it...



Actually, if you do a bench press properly then you use less chest than the way that the average person bench presses.  Most people, that I have seen, make their arms perpendicular to their torso and bring the bar to their upper chest.  Check Mudge's signature for an article about the proper bench press form.

I don't think either one is a better mass builder.  Different motions are handled by the body differently.  So, each motion should cause different motor units to be used.  You should do both to ensure the maximum number of motor units get trained.


----------



## mino lee (Oct 9, 2004)

NO. for mass, u must must use the barbell. there is an increase chance of injury to the rotary cuffs  as well as working syngergistic muscles when you use dumbells. unless you have 2 training partners who will hand you the dumbells in sync while you are in bench position, go with the barbell.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree that BB's and DB's both have advantages and disadvantages. But about your specific chest routine---I don't see why you're doing cable flyes first? I mean once in a blue moon to pre-exhaust your pecs I could understand, but you're doing cable flyes first on a regular basis?


----------



## G-man (Oct 10, 2004)

Barbells would be the preferred choice for gaining mass, however eventually you will hit a platau because you need to strengthen additional stabilizer muscles. Dumbell bench press would typecally be incorporated to strengthen those stabalizer muscles. That is why most people usually can't lift as much with DBs as they can with a BB. For example if you work out with 300lb on BB, then on DB you theoretically would work out with 150 LB each,(dont try this without a spotter, or better yet cut to 25% each and see for yourself). This is also why most people can lift more on a machine than they can with free-weights and why free-weights are considered better.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

mino lee said:
			
		

> NO. for mass, u must must use the barbell. there is an increase chance of injury to the rotary cuffs  as well as working syngergistic muscles when you use dumbells. unless you have 2 training partners who will hand you the dumbells in sync while you are in bench position, go with the barbell.



Have to disagree big time with you on every point you just made. 
1. First off you get a better range of motion with DB's  the better the range the more muscle fibers are Incorporated for a greater distance and a longer working rep (if that makes sense)
2. Like someone said above. your also working more stabilizer muscles.  Which means more muscles are being stressed and forced to grow.
3. Rotator cuff injury occurs from poor form.  If you perform a DB press properly then the movement will if anything strengthen the rotator cuff not hurt it.  Bouncing the weights, letting the arms flutter about will indeed cause injury but the same goes with any exercise.
4. I have no problem getting heavy DB's into position.  It's like anything else. If you've incorporated DB's into your routine for a long period of time, lets say when you could only handle 80's,,, then you would move them into position over and over again over a period of time.  As your strength increases so does your ability to get heavier DB's into place.  What your saying would be the case if all of a sudden you decided to start DB's and jump right into 150's.  Your not accustomed to positioning that heavy weight so it would be difficult but if you progressed to that weight it wouldn't be a problem.  I for one use DB's for chest primarily so I know 1st hand.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

G-man said:
			
		

> Barbells would be the preferred choice for gaining mass, however eventually you will hit a platau because you need to strengthen additional stabilizer muscles. Dumbell bench press would typecally be incorporated to strengthen those stabalizer muscles. That is why most people usually can't lift as much with DBs as they can with a BB. For example if you work out with 300lb on BB, then on DB you theoretically would work out with 150 LB each,(dont try this without a spotter, or better yet cut to 25% each and see for yourself). This is also why most people can lift more on a machine than they can with free-weights and why free-weights are considered better.



Good post.  I do agree that Barbells are the "preferred" choice but not necessarily the rule as I've stated above.  The rest of your post is right on the money.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> GP just saved me a 4 paragaph rant.  (I'm long winded).  I agree with this 1000%  nuff said.




its funny how you say he "just saved"
cuz this thread is almost 2 months old


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

well who brought it back to life?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I agree that BB's and DB's both have advantages and disadvantages. But about your specific chest routine---I don't see why you're doing cable flyes first? I mean once in a blue moon to pre-exhaust your pecs I could understand, but you're doing cable flyes first on a regular basis?



Agreed.  In general I try to do the exercises in which I can push the most weight first, and work my way down.


----------

